# 2 Dreams and a long ramble on quality



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

Here are some nice shots of my 'nags taken by my SO at local events. The roadie pics definitely don't reflect the owner at her best, since this was my first training race after an extremely ill-spent but highly enjoyable off-season  This year's preseason races have all involved impromptu attacks off the back, but with local races listed every weekend through September I'm none too botherered yet. I did use the side-on road shot as a guide to move my saddle forward a bit.

Colnagos are popular in this region for fast recreational and long distance organized touring folks. I also see quite a few of them at the local races. I'm particularly well acquainted with the Rona issue CT-2, generally as it disappears over the horizon and the rest of the field curses in disbelief wondering where she's hidden the motor on the thing 

My observations on 'nags in general as full-fledged racing machines, forgive me if I ramble on as usual.

I have 2 Colnagos, a road bike and a cyclocross rig. I race 50-60 events per year in both disciplines and logged just a tick under 8,700 total road miles last year not counting the 'crossie (no computer on it). I was 2003 Colorado BAR Cat 3 runner up and the 2003 35+ USCF state cyclocross champ, so my bikes get used a bit 

The roadie is a 2003 Dream Plus (straight up, no B-stay) and the 'crossie is a 2002 Dream Cross. The roadie is the 46cm CTT semi-compact design and the 'crossie is a 50cm CTT standard geometry. Both have the same effective TT length and it's amazing with the difference in weight and geometry due to their intended functions how similarly the 2 'nags ride. 

I'm particularly impressed with the fact that despite riding very small frames equipped with 700c wheels, I have not one mm of toe overlap on either bike, even with fat tires on the 'cross bike. I've had minor to moderate overlap on every other frame I've owned. It's not much of an issue on road bikes unless I'm trying to trackstand at a stop light, but it was irritating to downright dangerous on past 'cross bikes I've owned. Both bikes track stable enough to put a jacket on no hands, corner telepathically and descend like guided missles. That Ernesto guy is a true wizard of geometry.

I have a very nice locally built frame (Morgul Bismark) that I use as my commuter / rain / crit / backup bike, but IMO the Dream rides 100x nicer despite the fact that both are aluminum frames with carbon forks and Campag bits using the same wheelsets. The build quality and geometry on the 'nag is incomparable.

The roadie in the pics wears a 2002 Record 10 drivetrain with Mavic brakes, ITM alloy bar & stem, and (on this day) a set of old-school Helium tubies which I prefer as crit wheels since they are durable, stiff, functionally light, and don't act squirrelly in crosswinds. Record seatpost, SLR saddle, Speedplay X-2s. It's a mix true enough, but since I don't have an unlimited budget, it represents a racer's balance of weight vs. cost vs. functionality vs. durability. My USE Alien carbon post was indeed cool looking and gonzo light, but it was a PITA to adjust, the clamp broke 3 months after I got it, and the post came loose from the head collar after a year's worth of fun. I really don't enjoy having these things happen to me in the midst of a 3 hour race or a 5 hour training ride.

The Record drivetrain is a year older than the frame as it was transferred off a bike that didn't fit me properly. It represents one no compromise area, and while the levers do show some cosmetic wear, I'd rather my stuff function and last, not look pretty. A 2002 Chorus 10 build would be equally nice and it's what's hanging on the Morgul, however I like the fact that on the cold days that frequently occur in Colorado, the composite levers don't transmit the freeze to my hands. The groupset still works as brand new despite over 15,000 miles logged training and racing in all varieties of weather and road condition (including quite a bit of dirt road riding, a feature of the area), plus the random abuse peculiar to racing. The only maintenance cost of the Record kit has been a $40 rebuild of the right-hand lever. That cost reflects replacement of every spring and ratchet in the lever after a crash broke the internal post that the G-springs are mounted on. The lever never actually stopped working and functioned fine as a friction unit until I could get it in to be repaired. The cables are now starting to feel the slightest bit stiff as they're reaching the end of their useful life span, but the chain is still well within tolerance, the mechs are set-it-and-forget-it and I've not touched the adjuster barrels since build day.

I have several wheelsets and am considering unloading my Zipp 303 tubs in favor of a pair of Reynolds Stratus for road races. The Zipps are nice wheels but the hubs have recently gone flaky and the rear needs a full rebuild (I've replaced 2 driveside spokes). I do all my training on Mavic Cosmos with both roadies and the 'crossie as they are an extremely durable and decent wheelset for the cost.

Hope you enjoy the pics. It's nice here in Colorado!


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Short reply//////*

Good write up -- I always swore I'd never ride an aluminium frame after trying some Connon's etc., but when I was sent my Dream Plus, I loved it -- for all the reasons you state.

However, I love my C-50 more.......but my girlfriend moved from my old Bititanio to the Dream, and she loves it too.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

lonefrontranger: Enjoyed your write up on your Dream. I just got my 2003 Dream B-Stay a few weeks ago and JUST (last week) got it with the "final" build-up. So far ... I LOVE THIS BIKE!!!

As soon as I get a chance, I'll post a couple of pics of my bike.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*How's yours built?*

Would love to see the pics, what color is it? Which build spec did you use? 

I debated going the Bstay route but I just couldn't swing or justify the extra cash.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*C-50, envy, envy*

You know, I really need to engage the BS meter when I post. I didn't mean to imply I'd gotten 15K out of one chain. I change my chains religiously when they get about 75% worn according to the gauge. I must not be a hard user, as I've been getting an average of 7 to 8K out of them and all my cassettes are still going strong. The current one on the roadie has been on since I built it last spring and has about 5K, since I ride the Morgul more in winter and bad weather.

You are one lucky dude. I saw the C-50 at Interbike and couldn't stop drooling. What a gorgeous frame. I sometimes have to just look away when Chris Wherry (local Navigators pro) rides past, as that's my current favorite paint scheme. The Landbouwkrediet scheme I got looks pretty flash with our team kit tho. If you can't go fast, you might as well look good. It's amazing what the Master tubing does to quiet the ride. My Morgul is a sweet bike, but it's kind of a jackhammer compared to the Dream.

You're either a "Colnago guy" or you aren't. I'm a confirmed "Colnago guy" even tho I'm a chick. They just fit and ride nicer than anything I've ever swung a leg over. A friend of mine owns 7 'nags and is contemplating purchase of an eighth (a C-50, of course). That may be slight overkill, but his pearl/silver Arabesque is an absolute work of art.

I rode a "screwed-and-glued" Giant Cadex for years and loved the way it rode, even compared to my teammate's Litespeed Ti that cost something like 4x more. The guy I sold that old Giant to is still racing it, believe it or not. I can't even begin to know what one of Ernesto's beauties rides like in CF. Just don't have the cash for it tho. The flagship 'nag will have to stand as my goal for "45+ Vet Poseur Old Fat Lady bike".


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> Would love to see the pics, what color is it? Which build spec did you use?
> 
> I debated going the Bstay route but I just couldn't swing or justify the extra cash.


It's 47.5 cm sloping, NL4 color (black with blue and silver - planet and ring thingies). I have 2003 Record brakes, derailleurs and shifters; Ultegra BB with FSA Elite Pro Compact Carbon cranks (50/34), American Classics Sprint 350 wheels and hubs, Veloflex tires (some sort of latex tubes), USE Alien seat post and Electron handlebars, Stella Azzura Espresso stem and a Fizik Aliante saddle. Oh yeah, and Shimano RD-600(?) pedals.

I went with the B-stay cuz that's what the company was kind of "closing out" for the 2003 year and they had my size in the color I wanted.

So far I love the thing!!


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> Would love to see the pics, what color is it? Which build spec did you use?
> 
> I debated going the Bstay route but I just couldn't swing or justify the extra cash.


Here a few pics. They didn't come out great. I'll try to get better ones in a few weeks after I get my camera back from the shop again.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Lonefrontranger,

You really nail what it is about the Colnago that makes it such an excellent bike. A brilliant, penetrating analysis.


----------

